# Gravel or cyclocross advice



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

So first off I'll say I know there's a lot of personal opinion on what bike is best and whatnot but here's the basics. I'm a new road bike rider and I'm looking for something I'll be happy hitting the road and some gravel foo.

I'm down to the area avant h10, norco search, Scott cx team and the norco threshold a2. All are about the same price 1500 except the threshold is about 1200. Any advice for a newbie?


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

I can't post the links for some reason. Working off a phone the text isn't workings well. Orbea avant h10d I should have said.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I was going to suggest the Diverge, I have the Elite DSW and it falls in that price range, but that Scott comes with an Ultegra group compared to the Diverge's Tiagra, kind of hard to ignore that.


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

I hear ya. The only downside I see on the Scott is that it still uses cantilever brakes. The shop is even going to fit it for free


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

They're all good bikes, the norco threshold aluminum and search aluminum are probably going to be heavy as they're built for some utilitarian use. They're very solid and durable but probably not the best for racing and such if that's the intent. If you want to use them for commuting or light-touring and such, they would be fantastic. I really like the recent features norco is doing to make bikes more for lifestyle things instead of just people that ride for recreation/exercise.

I don't know as much details about the other brands, especially orbea, other than I've heard good things. The Scott's seem to be pretty light for aluminum and more targeted for the budget racer crowd than the norco from the older one I built up for a friend.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

macinnisl said:


> I hear ya. The only downside I see on the Scott is that it still uses cantilever brakes. The shop is even going to fit it for free


That's not a deal breaker for me, I would go with Scott.


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

Roland44 said:


> That's not a deal breaker for me, I would go with Scott.




I'm looking hard at the Scott and the norco now. The Scott is a great deal but the norco seems less aggressive and I'm not a racer I just like to go everywhere and sometimes go a little fast. Tough call...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Consider the worse road or trail you're likely to encounter along with your body weight and make sure you get a bike that has clearance to take the appropriate tires.

Many CX bikes don't take anything over 33mm or so and a lot of bigger guys and or people riding really rough stuff will want more room.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Of your choices, the Norco Search is the only one I have experience with, and I must say that I do love it dearly. Not a huge fan of the "Cannondale" green, but for whatever reason, it just works.

For me, this bike is perfect for mixed gravel and road use. I'm running 32mm Clement XLPOR USH (with tubes) at about 55-60psi, sometimes a little lower for rougher stuff. 

It's a great all 'rounder, and Norco's are a good value brand (you get a lot for your money because you aren't paying a premium price for a premium name).










But obviously, the most important thing is to test ride, or even demo (rent) bikes and take them out for an extended ride in the conditions you warrant. My local shop just happens to rent these out for the day, and a friend and I spent a day riding some old rail trails in the area and had great fun. I came back and ordered the frame on the spot. 

I built this up using Ultegra 6800 shifters and crank and a Wolftooth 40t narrow/wide 1x11 setup using a SRAM 11-36 in the back. It's been great for me.


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

I think I'm going to test ride a few on Friday including the search.just trying to narrow down the field first. Thanks guys


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

*The winner is...*

So I did my test ride. The specialized was a great bike the giant any road was amazing at the price but I just loved the search I really liked the aluminum in the cool blue and it road really nice but the Carbon was something else. I worked out a deal and spent more then I wanted but what a bike! Got it geared up with 105's and looks like I'm doing some riding this summer! 

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats! Post some ride pics when you get it out n the trail!


----------



## macinnisl (Jun 3, 2016)

Will do! Weekend will be torture I have to work so first ride will be Monday


----------

